# FE in MA, USA for Canadian Degree(North America)



## zeeshan (Nov 7, 2007)

Hello,

I have graduated from Canada, Toronto in Electrical engineering and planing to take FE exam in MA, USA as i reside in USA now. I am wondering if i require equilancy for my degree or will i be accepted as i have North American Degree from Canada. btw My univeristy name is written in the FE handbook in Canadian Universities...

Please help if you have any idea about this situation or if u had this situation b4 where u found some one graduating from canada and taking FE exam in MA, USA ...

i will wait for the suggestions.........


----------



## Vinsanity (Nov 7, 2007)

zeeshan said:


> Hello,
> I have graduated from Canada, Toronto in Electrical engineering and planing to take FE exam in MA, USA as i reside in USA now. I am wondering if i require equilancy for my degree or will i be accepted as i have North American Degree from Canada. btw My univeristy name is written in the FE handbook in Canadian Universities...
> 
> Please help if you have any idea about this situation or if u had this situation b4 where u found some one graduating from canada and taking FE exam in MA, USA ...
> ...



you may start checking with http://www.ncees.org and go to licensure boards and check MA website link for Professional Engineer Licensure, degree is good you are under CEAB and it is equivalent to ABET...good luck


----------



## zeeshan (Nov 8, 2007)

Vinsanity said:


> you may start checking with http://www.ncees.org and go to licensure boards and check MA website link for Professional Engineer Licensure, degree is good you are under CEAB and it is equivalent to ABET...good luck



This is wat i have found on ABET Website

"International Accreditation

In fall 2005, the ABET Board of Directors unanimously approved proceeding with developing a plan for international accreditation that will continue to honor existing mutual recognition agreements and memoranda of understanding and phase out substantial equivalency evaluations.

Substantial equivalency evaluations have since been phased out, a draft international accreditation plan has been created, and the first international accreditation visits will be held in fall 2007.

The international accreditation visits will be conducted using the same accreditation criteria and the same policies and procedures as domestic visits.

Mutual Recognition Agreements

A mutual recognition agreement (MRA) is an agreement formed between ABET and an international accreditation system (or multiple systems, in some cases). MRAs recognize the substantial equivalency of certain international accreditation systems with respect to the preparation of graduates to begin professional practice at the entry level. Signatories agree to recommend that graduates from recognized programs be afforded the same rights and privileges as those graduates in the home country. These agreements are not binding on colleges, universities, employers, or licensing agencies. Contact us for more information.

Washington Accord

Signatories:

ABET

Canadian Engineering Accreditation Board of the Canadian Council of Professional Engineers

Engineering Council of South Africa (ECSA)

Engineering Council UK (ECUK)

Engineers Australia

Engineers Ireland

Hong Kong Institution of Engineers (HKIE)

Institution of Engineers Singapore (IES)

Institution of Professional Engineers New Zealand (IPENZ)

Japan Accreditation Board for Engineering Education (JABEE)"

Now according to this the programs in these countries r ACCREDITED by ABET and vice versa. Please note that this is an accredation not a substantial equivalancy. So do i still need to get equivalncy??? i m still confused...

Please Help!!!


----------



## Vinsanity (Nov 8, 2007)

zeeshan said:


> This is wat i have found on ABET Website"International Accreditation
> 
> In fall 2005, the ABET Board of Directors unanimously approved proceeding with developing a plan for international accreditation that will continue to honor existing mutual recognition agreements and memoranda of understanding and phase out substantial equivalency evaluations.
> 
> ...




The most efficient way to have your questions answered would be to contact MA PE Licensure board and explain to them your situation and they will have all your questions answered, because right now I have applied to NY State and I just recieve from them acknowlegement that they will review all my docs and requirements and hopefully once I will pass that I will be admitted to sit for PE Exams if I will pass the Fe last Oct 2007 in Alberta Canada. Good Luck. Im positive you dont have a problem on accreditation I remember during my FE we foreign engineers were group with first letter "R" while ABET and CEAB graduates from U of A and U of C were also group with letters "U" in there admissions.


----------

